# Which MP3?



## caringsharingbristolbilly (Feb 3, 2006)

Anyone got any experience of MP3 players out there?

I'm moving to Canada for 12 months, and want to get as much of my sizeable CD collection out there as possible, probably via an MP3 player of some sort. 

For quality reasons - I plan on using a very high bit-rate - rather than capacity, I'm looking at a 40gb+ player. As I'm likely to use it plugged into a hi-fi for much of the time, raw sound quality is quite important (I'm not overly worried about headphones), and some people have said that the Creative players trounce the iPods. 

Anyone got any opinions on the subject?


----------



## mrhartley (Feb 3, 2006)

I am not familiar with all the players but you might find the ipod is the only player with the kind of capacity you are talking about as it uses a hard disk rather than memory.


----------



## starl (Feb 3, 2006)

Experience with mp3 players?
oh yeah!
I've got 5 of them... (don't ask!)

The two primaries are made by archos and apple. And they're both good. Both can handle high bit-rate (my husband is very finicky about that, esp. his Pink Floyd - has to sound *just* right), but a part of that is also your headphones.

Both use/are harddrives.

my archos is a couple of years old now - so new ones may have different options, and probably do - the thing I didn't like about the software was that playlists were difficult to create. It was heavy (and heavy duty). Controls are easy. And, it's treated like a real hd, so I could transfer files to it (no interfering software for the interface). I've had two of them (for good reasons - i just upgraded). With my first one, I was messing with the batteries and I put them in backwards *blush* - well, you can imagine what happened what happened when I plugged it in to recharge! So I called archos - and for $50, they sent me a new one (the player was worth over $300). So - I think great customer service. 
btw - the upgrade was to a multimedia player. Also, as far as I'm concerned, archos leads the pack when it comes out with new tech. They were the first big mp3 player, first to add multimedia, and now they have a pda combination that I'm drooling over! I know - others have things now - but back then, they were most innovative.

Now - the ipod. At first, I didn't think I would like it - but, it has good sound and is very flexible for playing music. Itunes is the default interface and isn't difficult to use. Don't think I've done playlists yet - but the flexibility in selecting either album, artist or genres - I have had to. At the same time - you have to use the itnerface - so you can't use it as a harddrive to transport files. But - it's a quick little thing - 8gb of music transferred in about 15 minutes.. well, it was fast to me.  What I really don't like - and never will - is the actual controls on it.. that wheel is difficult to use - and i have a fine touch! and if you have a *long* list to go through, it's a bit irritating. Tho, with the managment you can set up, you can avoid long lists. But still - don't like those controls! Also - it's thin. which is nice. But really doesn't feel heavy duty.. I'm afraid the smallest wack will break it...

Recommendation - if you need to also transfer files - check out Archos.
If you just want media files and think you can live with the control - Ipod


----------



## NateO (Feb 3, 2006)

> I've got 5 of them... (don't ask!)


Why is that, Tracy?   

Speaking of listening and perfection, I'd like to take a moment to pump my brand spanking new Bose QuietComfort2 headphones. 

http://reviews.cnet.com/Bose_QuietC...eadphones/4505-6468_7-21165521-2.html?tag=nav



> The first thing we noticed about the QuietComfort 2's sound was the bass--it was wonderfully rich and full.


Absolutely true. You get your high-ends, but the base is where it's at. Most headphones sound extremely 'tinny' to me, which I can't stand... I'm a soul-man, I absolutely need my base!!   

I've heard some bad reviews about these, but I don't agree, these things are absolutely smoking, especially when you get Media Player 10 configured properly... Sounds brilliant.

I have a 200-watt Altec Lansing (621) sound system hooked up to my computer, which sounds pretty good. 

http://www.reviewcentre.com/reviews2423.html

But I prefer the sound these headphones deliver (by far)... My only advice is to go out and buy a ton of batteries, these things suck up juice like I can hardly believe!


----------



## tomrock (Feb 3, 2006)

> the ipod ... you can't use it as a harddrive to transport files.



Sure you can. It shows up in Windows Explorer just like another drive.

I've had a few players, and I recommend the iPod. They're everything you want in a player.

And take a look at the Altec Lansing speakers. You plug in the iPod via the docking connector and they sound great. Instant stereo. And they'll run on batteries or AC.


----------



## starl (Feb 3, 2006)

really? I'll have to look again - I don't remember seeing mine..


----------



## litrelord (Feb 6, 2006)

it depends on your settings in itunes.  If you have it show up as a drive you're meant to go to the safely remove hardware thingy and disconnect it before unplugging it.  Don't know whether it's a problem if you don't though.

And my vote goes for the iPod just because I like it.  Maybe it's the hype, maybe it's the look, who knows.  It does what it's meant to and it does it well.  I haven't had any others to compare it to though so i may be well off the mark.

Nick


----------



## starl (Feb 6, 2006)

update on ipod - I got a jam jacket for mine and the extra layer on the wheel makes it a bit easier to use.


----------



## caringsharingbristolbilly (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all. 

Thanks for the tips! 

Just to update, I went for the 60gb iPod in the end. And I'm very happy with it...    I'm now up to 10 days of music, 3222 songs and still ripping like a maniac...

On a slightly connected note, can anyone recommend any decent "traditional" in-ear headphones? I've discovered that the ones that come with the iPod are, well, rubbish, and I want to upgrade them, but I don't like the new style which poke right into your earhole. Great they may be, but anything going into my ear always reminds me of _that _scene in Star Trek II.    I also don't really want to go for the bulky DJ-style ones as space is an issue and I have big ears...  :wink: 

Oh, and Tracy, is there a link to the case you've got? I want one to keep my iPod shiny and new looking, but can't get any consensus on which are any good...!

Thanks guys, in your debt as always!!


----------



## starl (Mar 2, 2006)

the jam jacket.. well, I found it at best buy... 
it really is called a jam jacket.
also - to protect the screen, I used one of my pda covers


----------

